# Arctic cat 366 no reverse



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

So my dads 366 won't get reverse. I was wondering if there are any common issues with linkage or anything, or if I'm gonna have to split the case. Thanks for any help.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok so I went and actually looked at the thing and it's a worn out bushing on the shift lever. So should be an easy fix.


----------

